# peabrain



## hirondelled'hiver

Comment appeler quelqu'un qui a autant de cervelle qu'un petit pois, mais avec un nom?

La phrase:!quelqu'un -assez inculte - fait des mots croisés et cherche un mot de 5 lettres. Un ami lui suggère le mot "mirror".

_"mirror" is at least eight letters, peabrain!
_
Cervelle de moineau?
Cervelle de poulpe?


----------



## wildan1

_Espèce de gogol !_


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Oui "gogol" pas mal, mais j'ai peur que les clients ne l'acceptent pas pour la similitude avec "mongol, mongolien".


----------



## christelleny

_*Cervelle de moineau*_ n'est pas une mauvaise option. Quelques autres : gros bête, abruti, idiot, gourde, [grosse] nouille, etc.


----------



## JClaudeK

christelleny said:


> gros bête


 "gros bêta" (mais ça se dit plutôt pour un enfant).


----------



## christelleny

JClaudeK said:


> "gros bêta" (mais ça se dit plutôt pour un enfant).


 
J'avais oublié "_gros bêta_" (bonne idée !), et je reconnais que je lis peut-être trop Gaston Lagaffe, ou "_*gros bête*_" s'utilise fréquemment...


----------



## JClaudeK

tête de linotte


----------



## Nicomon

_Miroir, c'est un mot d'au moins huit lettres, espèce d'analphabète !   _
Il me semble que ça marcherait bien dans ce contexte de mots croisés. 

Blague à part, j'aime l'idée de garder _cervelle _ou_ tête_.

Je dirais donc comme JCK_ : tête de linotte_  ou bien : _cervelle d'oiseau_ (il se peut que cette variante de  _cervelle de moineau_ soit québécoise)
Le bémol est que ces expressions sont plus proches de _birdbrain (écervelé/étourdi)  _que de _peabrain = stupid 

Cerveau de pois chiche ?  
_


----------



## joelooc

mononeurone est assez populaire


----------



## Topsie

(espèce de) quiche!


----------



## BEEKEEPER

tête de piaf


----------



## pointvirgule

_andouille !_


----------



## Alladine

wildan1 said:


> Espèce de gogol !


Excellent "gogol" !


----------



## Nicomon

Près de deux ans plus tard... je ne suis pas d'accord avec Alladine.

Je ne trouve pas _gogol _excellent du tout, pour la même raison qu'hirondelle (post 3).


> Un gogol est, par déformation de « mongole » (apocope de « mongolien »), une personne atteinte du syndrome de Down, de manière familière et très péjorative ; par extension il s'agit aussi d'une moquerie envers toute personne dont la compréhension est plus lente, même non trisomique. Source


  Dans un  tout autre ordre d'idées :


> Le nom de l'entreprise Google a pour origine le terme mathématique « googol » ou *gogol *en français, qui désigne 10100
> (note de Nico : le 100 devrait être en exposant) c'est-à-dire un nombre commençant par 1 suivi de cent zéros.


J'aime bien _andouille_ ou sinon (à part les expression avec _tête/cervelle_/_cerveau_)  je dirais _(espèce d') imbécile. 
_
Lu sur Google  :  _[...] ce petit imbécile a un cerveau de pois chiche._


----------



## snarkhunter

Nicomon said:


> J'aime bien _andouille_



Oui. Et complété de "bougre", je trouve que c'est même encore mieux : _Bougre d'andouille !_

Sinon, il y a aussi le très classique "cornichon", toujours _de bon goût_ !


----------



## JClaudeK

Topsie said:


> (espèce de) quiche!



C'est ma préférée.
Quelle quiche, celui-là/ celle-là !


----------



## Alladine

Nicomon said:


> Je ne trouve pas _gogol _excellent du tout, pour la même raison qu'hirondelle (post 3).



"*Gogol*" ? Nicomon, je l'ai souvent entendu en France, et je n'ai moi-même JAMAIS fait le lien avec mongol ou mongolien ! Je me demande si on n'est pas plus sensible à ça au Canada qu"en France ? D'ailleurs Hirondelledhiver aussi vient du Canada je crois...
Quant à l'origine du nom Google, j'ai appris quelque chose ! 
Cela dit, "*quiche*" aussi marche très bien, mais on l'attribue plutôt à une femme (hélas) contrairement à "*cornichon*" , mais celui-ci fait un peu vieillot, non ?


----------



## Nicomon

snarkhunter said:


> Sinon, il y a aussi le très classique "cornichon", toujours _de bon goût_ !


 Oui.    Il me vient aussi _cruche _ou les très québécois : _sans-génie / (grand) niaiseux.  _
Ou encore (mais à mon avis c'est encore plus péjoratif) :_  crétin._

_Quiche_ dans le sens d'_imbécile_ est plus franco-français. Je connaissais, mais ce n'est pas très courant à Montréal.

Cela dit, pour le contexte initial de ce fil de 2016 (mots croisés) j'étais plutôt fière de mon _analphabète. _

*Ajout :*  Nos messages se sont croisés, Alladine. hirondelle d'hiver est une sympathique Française installée au Québec.  
Et la source citée n'est pas québécoise.


----------



## JClaudeK

snarkhunter said:


> je trouve que c'est même encore mieux : _Bougre d'andouille !_


Dis ça à un jeune et tu verras un grand point d'interrogation dans ses yeux.


----------



## joelooc

Alladine said:


> Je me demande si on n'est pas plus sensible à ça au Canada qu"en France ?


 Que nenni! Utilisez "gogol" dans une publication en France et vous êtes sur(e) de recevoir une tonne de courrier indigné de la part de "parents-de-personne-en-situation-de-handicap"; ce qu'on peut comprendre, soit-dit en passant; quoique l'indignation n'ait jamais eu beaucoup d'effet sur ceux qui utilisent de tels mots dans le but  de choquer délibérément.
Ceci dit "taré" ferait l'affaire par son côté factuel et indéniable.


----------



## Alladine

Nicomon, Joelooc, Ok, je prends note - mais cela dit, on entend plus ce mot qu'on ne le lit !
Je suis d'accord avec JClaudeK : "bougre d'andouille" (comme "cornichon"), ça fait vraiment vieux jeu.


----------



## Alladine

Dans le cas du post 1 (périmé, je sais), je crois qu'on pourrait dire aussi : "p'tite tête" !


----------



## petit1

nounouille


----------



## Alladine

petit1 said:


> o


Tu me donnes d'autres idées petit1 : *nunuche* !


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Il me semble qu'une *nunuche* serait plutôt quelqu'un qui aurait peur de tout.


----------



## Alladine

BEEKEEPER said:


> Il me semble qu'une *nunuche* serait plutôt quelqu'un qui aurait peur de tout.


Ah ? Je ne l'ai jamais entendu comme ça. En revanche, comme substantif, ça s'applique plutôt à une femme/fille.

nunuche
_adjectif et nom féminin_

1.
FAMILIER
Niais, simplet.
Il est un peu nunuche.
synonymes : cucul
2.
_nom féminin_
Jeune fille peu dégourdie.


----------



## Kecha

A noter que même "mongolien" (les "mongols" sont les habitants de Mongolie) n'est plus acceptés (depuis les années 60 ! Alors ne parlons pas de politiquement correct récent). Il faut parler de "trisomie". 

"Mongolien" se disait par rapprochement entre les caractéristiques faciales des personnes atteintes avec les asiatiques. Les chercheurs de l'époque (y compris Down, on ne parle donc plus de "syndrome de down" non plus) pensaient qu'il s'agissait de "caractéristiques ethniques" et de "dégénérescence". Bref, c'est un terme raciste par dessus le marché. Alors peut-être que vous l'entendez beaucoup et que vous n'aviez pas fait le rapprochement, mais je vous assure, c'est très incorrect. 

Après, c'est une insulte, et c'est le but d'une insulte d'être incorrect. Mais pour le contexte qui nous intéresse, "peabrain" est assez léger, "gogol" ou "mongolien" serait beaucoup trop fort pour le traduire.


----------



## Alladine

N'utilise-t-on pas "mongolien" pour l'insulte et "trisomique" pour l'anomalie chromosomique ? (Et dans tous les cas, je suis d'accord, ça ne correspond pas à "peabrain".)


----------



## Kecha

Avant : mongolien (terme) / gogol (insulte)
Maintenant : trisomique (terme) / mongolien, gogol, triso (insulte)

Mais tout terme peut être une insulte, avec le contexte et le ton : "espèce de trisomique" par exemple.


----------



## Alladine

Kecha said:


> Avant : mongolien (terme) / gogol (insulte)
> Maintenant : trisomique (terme) / mongolien, gogol, triso (insulte)


 Excellente récapitulation Kecha.


----------

